# [SOLVED] Windows 7 - Windows cannot access the specified device, path or file.



## Duracell410 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello.
Now, i have had a recent account on these forums but i could not remember the details. So please don't show little respect due to my low post count, or, 'inactivity'.

I've just upgraded from Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit to Windows 7 equivalent. So far i'm liking it, but, when i attempt to run World of Warcraft (again, please don't show disrespect) i get the error mentioned in the topic title, and displayed in the screenshot below.









I've researched for a while now, but can't seem to find a Windows 7 fix. I'm thinking it's on the registry side of things, but i could be something to do with permissions aswell. :4-dontkno My UAC is disabled, and i have rebooted my system to confirm that.

So, please, anybody want to give me some support? Thanks.

PS - If the image didn't turn up, the link is

```
http://i33.tinypic.com/2uyr685.jpg
```


----------



## Paul R Smith (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows cannot access the specified device, path or file.*

From what I can read about this it seems that reinstalling the program in another folder other than C:\ Program Files may resolve this issue.


----------



## Duracell410 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows cannot access the specified device, path or file.*

Hmm.. I don't really want to resolve to that (damned patches etc)! I'll wait for some responses, then i'll see what the go is. Thanks, any further insight would be helpful.


----------



## Duracell410 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows cannot access the specified device, path or file.*

Well seeing as Windows 7 is reasonably new, there isn't many sources to refer to for support. I'm just going to reinstall, and hope that works out (of course, to a new directory).
Thanks though, consider this topic closed.


----------

